# Grizzley left vs right tilt table saws



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I ordered a new Griz 0444 table saw that was a right tilt table saw. They are back ordered until the end of June (on Thursday, they were back ordered till May 15!!). Today, I called and they can ship out a left tilt G0575 - same table saw just with left tilt. So I asked them the difference (I know the obvious difference!) and Customer Service said that it is just "preference". If that's all it is, great! I did a search on LJ and it is not clear whether one is preferred over the other or why. I appreciate any advice. I did order the left tilt today.
Thanks for all your help. LJs are the best, most helpful group of people I know!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

ellen,
Like he said, it is just personal preference. I have always had "Right" tilting saws, But I just ordered a new Grizzly G0690 this morning, left or right really does not matter to me. But I think you will have better resale value with a left tilting saw. Some company's have totally dropped their right tilt saws.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I agreed it is a matter of preference. I have both TS (left tilt and right tilt). With the ripping fence's on the right of the saw blade, (the rule measurement fitted to the right of the blade) I am more comfortable working with the left tilt.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

here is the preference differences:

*LEFT TILT:
*safer for beveled cuts - since if your fence is on the right side of the blade, your main piece (that you are pushing) will be above the blade, and is controlled, whereas the cutoff piece will 'fall' under the blade - and just sit on the table surface (a right tilt saw will have the cutoff piece "fall" ON the blade, and will most likely be shot back (kickback) so you'll need to watch out for that, and also the blade will be tilted towards your push stick/hands - unless you'll move your fence to the left side of the table…).

*RIGHT TILT:
*since the blade arbor is on the left - the marking gauge (ruler) will ALWAYS be accurate for the length of cut it shows - that means, that regardless of the blade thickness you use (regular kerf, thin kerf, even dadoes) the right side of the blade (against the arbor) will always be the same - and for that - the distance marking on the ruler will always be accurate on the right side of the blade.

I personally never trust the markings anyways, and I like the added safety of beveled cuts when I need to make them - so left tilt works better for me.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

This may be a good reference
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/4681


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I prefer left tilt and have not found any accuracy differences due to the tilt. most tools it turns out to be what you get use to. If you get either left or right I'm sure you will find that it will work out fine, I do believe there are safety benefits to left tilt saws, That may be why grizzly stocks more left tilts they get more orders for them.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for your advice! I think I ordered the correct one for me today! 
Ellen


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Congrats Ellen! Enjoy the new Toy…err…. tool


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Left left left! I'd add 15% to its value just for that feature.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

ellen, I have the G0575. I have had one other saw and it was left tilt too. To me it seems to be easier for a right handed person. But then again, I've never used a right tilt so I really can't compare. You will like the saw. The Shop-Fox rip fence that came with my saw works great and is easy to adjust. The miter fence is a different story. You will need to upgrade to an Incra or something like that or build a nice sled to use.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

juniorjock
Thanks for the info! I already have an Incra 1000SE. I'm really glad the right tilt fell through and I ordered the left tilt. 
Ellen


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Left tilt. Much safer. Left tilt is the Europeon standard.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like you're good to go ellen. I have the 1000SE too and love it. Good luck with the saw.


----------



## TimScoville (Apr 8, 2009)

Left hand tilt is safer. I have pinched wood between the fence and the blade with a RH tilt blade. Nobody got hurt but someone could have seriously been injured. Yeah, I was a bit careless. But it illustrated the potential danger and thus mine is LH tilt now. They are probably not selling many RH tilt TS's anymore.


----------



## THE_QUANT (May 7, 2011)

Many thanks to PurpLev for the explanation of Left and Right tilt. I appreciate your taking the time to explain to dummies like me!


----------

